# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  " الأقربون أولى بالمعروف " هذا اللفظ ليس بحديث .

## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام الشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الرحمن السخاوي رحمه الله تعالى في المقاصد الحسنة في بيان كثير من الأحاديث المشتهرة على الألسنة :

حديث ( الأقربون أولى بالمعروف )
ما علمته بهذا اللفظ ، ولكن قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأبي طلحة : ( أرى أن تجعلها في الأقربين ) رواه البخاري من حديث مالك عن إسحاق بن عبد الله عن أنس قال : وقال ثابت : عن أنس قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأبي طلحة : ( اجعله لفقراء أقاربك ) وقال الأنصاري حدثني أبي عن ثمامة عن أنس مثل حديث ثابت ( اجعلها لفقراء قرابتك ترحم ) هذا كله إذا أوقف أو أوصى لأقاربه وفي التنزيل : ( قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين وللأقربين ) و ( كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت أن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف ) .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وفي كشف الخفاء ومزيل الالباس عما اشتهر من الاحاديث على ألسنة الناس :

486 - (الأقربون أولى بالمعروف) قال السخاوي ما علمته بهذا اللفظ ولكن قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي طلحة أرى أن تجعلها في الأقربين كما رواه البخاري في باب إذا وقف أو أوصى لأقاربه عن أنس ، قال وقال ثابت عن أنس قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي طلحة اجعلها لفقراء قرابتك وفي التنزيل * (قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين ، كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف) * وفي أسنى المطالب : اشتهر على الألسنة الأقربون أولى بالمعروف ، وليس بحديث خلافا لمن زعمه ، لكن يشهد له قصة أبي طلحة وقوله تعالى * (ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين) * الآية .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

" الأقربون أولى بالمعروف "قلت : لم أقف عليه بهذا اللفظ مسندا ، ومعناه صحيح .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الشيخ مصطفى العدوي في سلسلة التفسير ( دروس صوتية مفرغة ) :

تفسير قوله تعالى: ( يتيماً ذا مقربة )
قال تعالى: { يَتِيمًا ذَا مَقْرَبَةٍ } [البلد:15] ذا قرابة منك، ففيه أن الإنفاق على الأقارب الأيتام مقدم على الإنفاق على غيرهم إذا تساوت الحاجة، يعني: هنا يتيم في ظروف معينة قريب لك، ويتيم آخر ظروفه نفس الظروف بعيد منك، فالقريب هو الأولى، الأقربون أولى بالمعروف دوماً، وفي المعنى أيضاً قوله تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ } [التوبة:123] الأقرب فالأقرب.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الشيخ محمد بن درويش بن محمد الحوت رحمه الله تعالى في أسنى المطالب في أحاديث مختلفة المراتب : 

436- خبر : الأقربون أولى بالمعروف
لا يعرف بهذا اللفظ ، لكن قال لأبي طلحة حين تصدق ببئره -بيرحاء- القريب من مسجده واستشاره فيمن يجعلها : فقال  : أرى أن تجعلها من الأقربين .
رواه البخاري  اهـ  .

وقال الشيخ  محمد الأمير الكبير المالكي في النخبة البهية في الأحاديث المكذوبة على خير البرية :

32- الأقربون أولى بالمعروف
لم يعلم له أصل في السنة .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

فائدة :

في شرح سنن أبي داود لشيخنا الفاضل المفضال عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله تعالى :

الأقربون أولى بالمعروف


السؤال:

قول أبي بكر رضي الله عنه: (لأنْ أصل قرابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إلى من أن أصل قرابتي) فهل لأحد أن يقول هذا في آل بيته صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الزمن، أو لعالم له عليه فضل عظيم وتأثير كبير؟ وهل في هذا منافاة لقولهم: (الأقربون أولى بالمعروف)؟ 

الجواب: لا شك أن الأقربين هم أولى بالمعروف، وأولى الناس بالبر قرابة الإنسان، والصدقة إلى القريب صدقة وصلة؛ لأن فيها جمعاً بين الأمرين، والجار ذي القربى -الذي له حق الجوار وحق القرابة- له ميزة على غيره، وهو مقدم على غيره؛ لكن الذي قاله أبو بكر رضي الله عنه في حق آل بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وذلك لأنه قد ورد فيهم شيء يدل على مراعاة ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم، ومن المعلوم أن آل بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أقسام: فمن كان منهم صحابياً فإنه يُحب لصحابته ولقربه من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومن كان منهم غير صحابي -كالتابعين وأتباع التابعين- فإنهم يحبون لإيمانهم ولقربهم من رسول الله. ومن كان منهم ليس كذلك فالأمر كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرة : (ومن بطّأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه). يعني: من أخره عمله عن دخول الجنة ليس نسبه هو الذي يسرع به إليها؛ لأن العبرة بالأعمال، قال الله: إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ [الحجرات:13]، ولكن إذا وجد الإيمان ووجد شرف النسب فلاشك أن هذا خير على خير. وأبو بكر رضي الله عنه قال هذا في بيان عظم شأن آل بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأبو بكر رضي الله عنه هو خير هذه الأمة، وهو الذي يقتدى به، وهو أعلم الناس بما جاء في حق آل بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأما كون الإنسان في هذا الزمان يقدم من هم من بيت النبوة على قرابته فليس بظاهر، بل القرابة أولى؛ لأن القرابة جاءت فيهم نصوص تدل على تقديمهم وعلى تمييزهم، وأنهم أحق الناس ببر قريبهم، وأحق الناس بإحسانه. ومن كان من أهل البيت وهو صالح، فهذا خير عظيم، وشرف كبير لإيمانه ولقربه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وينبغي أن يعلم أنه ليس كل من يدعي الانتساب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صادقاً، فمنه ما هو دعوى باطلة، وما أكثر الدعاوى التي ليس لها أساس، ففي هذا الزمان كثر الانتساب إلى آل البيت، ولكن ليس كل ما يقال يصدق ويعتبر أنه صحيح.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=45279

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

للفائدة: نقلًا من كتابي: (تنبيه الهُمام فيمن لهم أجران):
8- الصدقة على ذي الرحم:
وذلك لما ثبت في الحديث عن الرباب أم الرائح بنت صليع، عن عمها سلمان بن عامر الضبي قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (الصدقة على المسكين صدقة، وعلى ذي الرحم اثنتان: صدقة، وصلة)[41].
وفي رواية: ((على ذي رحم صدقتان: صدقة، وصلة))[42]، وفي بعض الروايات عند ابن خزيمة على: ((القريب)) بدلاً من ((ذي رحم)).
قال المناوي - رحمه الله -:صدقة ذي الرحم؛ أي: على ذي الرحم القرابة: صدقة وصلة، ففيها أجران بخلاف الصدقة على الأجنبي، ففيها أجر واحد، وفيه التصريح بأن العمل قد يجمع ثواب عملين؛ لتحصيل مقصودهما به، فلعامله سائر ما ورد في ثوابيهما بفضل الله ومِنَّته[43].
ولكن، ما المقصود بذي الرحم؟
هي الرحم التي أمر بصلتها، هي كل ما يرتبط بقرابة؛ سواء كانت من الأصول "كالآباء والأمهات وإن نزلوا، والفروع وإن علوا، والحواشي من الإخوة والأخوات، والأعمام والعمات، والأخوال والخالات"؛ كما دل على ذلك حديث أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رجل: يا رسول الله، من أحق الناس بحسن الصحبة؟ قال: قال: ((أمك، ثم أمك، ثم أمك ثم أبوك، ثم أدناك أدناك))[44].
قد يتوارد على الأذهان سؤال وهو: هل تقتصر الصدقة على إعطاء المال فقط، أم أنها تشمل غيرها من أفعال الخير؟
نقول: المعنى الجامع هو إيصال ما أمكن من الخير، ودفع ما أمكن من الضرر، وبذلك يكون على حسب الحاجة، فتكون بالنفقة لمن يحتاج، وتكون بالهدية وبالتودد، وبالعون، والإعانة على الحاجات، وبالنصيحة، وبدفع الضرر، وبالإنصاف معهم، وبطلاقة الوجه، وبالعدل، والقيام بالحقوق الواجبة، وبالدعاء، وبتفقُّد أحوالهم، والتغافل عن زَلاَّتهم، والزيارة، وبالشفاعة الحسنة.وهل الصدقة على ذي الرحم أفضل من الصدقة على المسكين مطلقًا؟
قال ابن حجر - رحمه الله -: لا يلزم من ذلك أن تكون هبة ذي الرحم أفضل مطلقًا؛ لاحتمال أن يكون المسكين محتاجًا، ونفعه بذلك متعديًا، والآخر بالعكس[45].
وفي الحديث لطيفة للدعاة:
وهي أن دعوة العشيرة الأقربين وتوجيههم إلى سعادتهم الأبدية أعظم وأولى من الصدقة بالمال، والناس في الغالب ينظرون إلى قرابة الداعية ومدى تطبيقهم لما يدعو إليه.
قال ابن حجر - رحمه الله -: والسر في الأمر بإنذار الأقربين أولاً أن الحجة إذا قامت عليهم تعدَّت إلى غيرهم، وإلا فكانوا علةً للأبعدين في الامتناع[46].
ولهذا قال سالم بن عبدالله بن عمر: كان عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - إذا صعد المنبر، فنهى الناس عن شيء، جمع أهله، فقال: إني نهيت الناس عن كذا وكذا، وإن الناس ينظرون إليكم نظر الطير إلى اللحم، وأقسم بالله لا أجد أحدًا منكم فعَله، إلا أضعفت عليه العقوبة[47].

[41] *(**حسن)؛* أخرجه الترمذي (658) وحسنه، وابن ماجه (1844)، والنسائي في "السنن الكبرى" (2363)، وأحمد في "المسند" (16671)، البيهقي في "السنن الكبرى" (7524)، وفي "شعب الإيمان" (3273)، وابن خزيمة (2193)، وابن حبان (3344)، والحاكم في "المستدرك" (1476)، وقال: صحيح الإسناد، والدارمي (1733)، والطبراني في "معجمه الكبير" (6087)، وابن أبي شيبة في "مصنفه" (10541).

[42] أخرجه ابن خزيمة (2193)، والطبراني في "الكبير" (6084)، وحسنه الألباني في "صحيح الجامع" (3858)، وشعيب الأرنؤوط في "تعليقه على ابن حبان".
[43] "فيض القدير" 4/ 255.
[44] مسلم (2548).
[45] "فتح الباري" 8/ 78.
[46] "الفتح" 8/ 503.
[47] "تاريخ الأمم والملوك"؛ للطبري 2/ 68، و"الكامل في التاريخ"؛ لابن الأثير 1/ 472.


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/45142/#ixzz4dHRGDUxW

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

376 - " الأقربون أولى بالمعروف " .
قال الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة :
لا أصل له بهذا اللفظ .
كما أشار إليه السخاوي في " المقاصد " ( ص 34 ) ، وبعضهم يتوهم أنه آية !
وإنما في القرآن قوله تعالى { قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين } .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1 - الأقربونَ أَوْلَى بالمعروفِ
الراوي : - | المحدث : ملا علي قاري | المصدر : الأسرار المرفوعة
الصفحة أو الرقم: 124 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : قيل لا أصل له أو بأصله موضوع
توضيح حكم المحدث: لا يصح

https://www.dorar.net/hadith/search?...1&st=a&xclude=

----------

